# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Stain on Zincalume Fence

## Roryandkate

Hi. I have put up a new fence using nice new corrugated zincalume sheets. Some spotted gum decking boards were used as some slates to finish off the top. After it had rained, the zincalume has been stained by whatever has leeched out of the spotted gum. Tried to clean with little success. Any ideas please.

----------


## Bart1080

Try one of these https://galvanizeit.org/knowledgebas...lvanized-steel 
obviously need to ensure what ever you use isnt going to affect the zinc coating.

----------


## Roryandkate

Thanks Bart. I have some offcuts of both materials and will test with some of the suggestions re organic stain.

----------


## Blocker

> Hi. I have put up a new fence using nice new corrugated zincalume sheets. Some spotted gum decking boards were used as some slates to finish off the top. After it had rained, the zincalume has been stained by whatever has leeched out of the spotted gum. Tried to clean with little success. Any ideas please.

  Washing down with exterior wood cleaner (oxalic acid) should remove the tannin bleed.
Cheers,
Blocker.

----------

